# Spanish Rally



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

A while ago we were looking in to this (as the police said when investigating a large hole that had appeared on the M62).

What is the up to date position?

I am willing to do some of the organising/ferries etc but we need a starting block. A departure date is a good one.

I am proposing some time in the last week of January and away for 7/10/14 days. On the northbound journey however, Oscar and I would need to turn right and head for the Italian lakes - our new home!

Whilst January seems an eternity away, it is nt really. 

If we book now, we will unboudtedly get better prices on the ferries/tunnel etc. 

To allow for the distance travelled to the port/tunnel, I would suggest the convoy - for those wishing to travel in convoy - should start at day 2 in France at a chosen area.

Any thoughts/ideas please?

Rapide561


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I would be up for this, I had planned to spend a few months in Spain and this would be a great start

Dave

656


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Russell 
All being well we should be in Spain by then and would love to attend .. 
May I suggest as a minimum 14 days ...? 
I know this is up to individuals but anything less would IMO be far too short for those driving from Dover and even from N Spain the expense incurred wouldn't justify having only 7 days ..jat 


Regards 

Jim


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Duration*

Hi

Yes Jim I agree - 14 days ish. It would be "quite nice" for us to head south to the sun in a convoy, but I suspect that as with the coaches when operating multiple, some would go astray, meeting up again at the destination.

Has anyone any thoughts on the destination? I am thinking of Tossa de Mar or even Lloret. I have very limited experience in Spain and so all contributions greatly received. I think the weather in Lloret would be "mild/pleasant".

Come on folks, let get our boogie buses on the road!

Rapide561


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Was there not a thread/topic a few weeks ago about this....with some interested members, and duration.......? Or, is that/this another rally?

I seem to remember that it was suggested a "rolling" tour over a longer period with member being able to link-up as their schedule permitted.

UK to southern Spain is min 3-4 days each way.......I would think.....14 day tour?

Coastal or rural ?...........Costa Brava or Sol?...........

I have use of a campsite location 20kms inland between Malaga-Marbella.

10 units, electric, secure, internet, washing machine.......but very rural.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Hi Detourer

The was a link running a few weeks ago - I thought this might rekindle it!

Rapide561


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Afternoon Rapide.............

Did the flicker of interest go out on the last thread? I could not even find it!.......

Anyway, good luck.....Southern Spain can be a great place to be in the winter months.....I will link-up if the rally reaches Malaga area and if it does not clash with tour dates........

I will PM details of the camping site to whoever ends up "organising" it, if they wish..


----------



## 93980 (May 1, 2005)

Good idea and we too would be interested. Have travelled around Europe but unfortunately have no first hand experience of sites etc regarding Spain, but will follow the developments with interest.

Stew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi last week in january, daughter back at uni. shop quiet, sounds good.

Olley


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi,

I did start the other thread as my intention was to go for the winter period but it seems most people who showed any interest were looking at a far shorter time. and also there appeared to be some questions on the actual start dates Therefore when I looked around and found that the C&CC, run a system where you have the choice from a number of sites in both Spain and Portugal and you can chose the length of time you wish to stay at each as they have rally co-ordinators based at the sites for more or less the whole winter, which would allow you to have meets at a number of differnt places, also if you pre-book with them some of the rates they are quoting are very competertive, certainly for the site fee's. So it appeared to me that it would proberbly be better to perhaps block book something through them ??

However if you Rapide561, are willing to organise somethink seperate i will ceratinly give you any assistance that i can so please don't hesitate to ask,

We are God willing going to take a slow route down the west coast of france and through northern Spain and down through Portugal starting in Sept/Oct. so it would be great to meet up early in the new year if you finalise a rally.

Brian

The link to the previous thread is:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=137539#137539

Brian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Hi Brian

I don't want two Spanish trips - only the one. I thought that by posting on here it would re kindle the other.

So is your post/rally a runner?

I habe spoken to the Tunnel and we could provisionally book and in theory obtain a discount depending on numbers/

So where from here?

Rapide561


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Spain*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi Brian
> 
> I don't want two Spanish trips - only the one. I thought that by posting on here it would re kindle the other.
> 
> ...


Hi, Rapide561

I think my initial post went cold, so you seem to be getting a good response therefore i would suggest you run with it, and I and I am sure others will give you every support that we can. But as i said above we are , God willing , taking a slow route down the West Coast of France across northern Spain and down through Portugal into southern Spain starting in Sept/Oct with a view to spending the winter in Spain, and everyone is welcome to join us, and if you do manage to put together a rally we will try and meet up down there.

Brian


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Lesson one after running tours [not rallies] for over 25 years is that "you can please some of the people some of the time but never all of the people all of the time...........regarding dates. And when you start to fluff and twitch and try and please, it collapses :roll:

Set a date and thats that 8O .

Don't know about the other "Costa's" but I met at least 5 or 6 members down here on the del Sol during early Jan and Feb 06, staying long term.

Easier I would think for the ones already down here to meet the "short stays" over a given date.........and those long stay members will meet others who can move on together or whatever.....

There are, I think, 4 large sites between Malaga and Marbella on the coast. One is crap, two not bad and one quite good......so three are OK for a social meet, short inland tours and some fun.

I have use of a new smallish site [as mentioned earlier] with facilities just inland near Alhaurin El Grande [anyone interested in that site can, at the moment, request details via www.desertdetours.com No catch, just that the site is in advanced development stage. I will post details on site section soon]

I also have use of a great "Hidden Valley" site. NO facilities other than water.....but wow factor 10 :lol:. But use in winter will depend on weather i.e. no rain........

So, whoever sorts and organises the tour keep in touch......... 
and good luck.......the brand of pills I use is.................


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I'll put a sticky on this thread for a few days to give you an opportunity to drum up some interest.

Rapide561
As you seem to be taking the lead.
Let me know if it runs out of steam so it can be unstickied. 8)


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Me thinks, for me, this may be a good introduction to motorhoming abroad  

Thanks Rapide, will keep a watch on this thread :flasingsmile:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Russell

Can I suggest you add this as a topic for discussion at the Full timing Rally. Ken who will be at the rally lives in Spain and I am sure will be able to add to detourer's help. 

As for Shona, Jessie and myself we will be trying to get down for a couple of weeks, we hate January in the UK

stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spanish rally*

Hi

Right - I will ascert some authority.

We meet up in France at the Reims area on day 2.

So for the departure date - Friday 26th January. If we all travel on the same ship or tunnel, I suspect we will get a discount. So at a guess a crossing at about 1130 am on the Friday. These are not over priced at the moment.

Day 2 - Saturday - settle back in your reclining seat as we head south to the sun. Sorry it is not a coach holiday. Settle back in your driving seat as your travelling companion bores you to death by falling a sleep!

Overnight stop somewhere.

Day 3 - Tossa or LLoret. If we go further - we probably need a day 4.

Let me know about the dates and then we can move ahead. I am happy to go further south but for any new comers it may be a bit too far.

Come on folks, get your fingers out and get typing. There is a dog hear who is anxious to get to Espana!

Rapide561


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi rapid561 we can't go on the tunnel (LPG powered) but are quite happy to meet the other side somewhere.

Olley


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Rapide461

I copied this from the other thread and it may be of some use 
its a camp site near Barcelona that has been reviewed on this web site so it should be good ?

Camping Vilanova i la Geltrú (ID:752)

www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=752

This is the link direct to the site showing the rates

http://vilanovapark.es/09_tarifas.php

if you remove the 09_tarifas.php you will go to the main home page and you can select various items ? it looks like a really nice site ?

Brian


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Friday 26th January sounds good to me


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Hi

Right - here goes - we meet up in France on Day2 near Reims or somewhere.

For the tunnel users - I am looking at penciling in a lunch time crossing on Friday 26th (I think I said Friday 28th but it is in fact Friday 26th.)

Olley - and others - you can travel by other routes and we will all meet up at Reims on the Saturday morning.

So, if you are seriously interested, please send a private message with your real name and user name. I will add it to a list and post it on the forum.

All welcome, dogs, cats, mothers - in - law, RVs, Babmi Rascals - all aboard!

Rapide561


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Being a frequent visitor to southern spain & portugal for the last 10yrs. in the m/h i would think anything from 7/14 day's would not be a comfortable trip as it takes 3 to 4 day's each way depending how far south you go. I would have to travel 1650 miles from home to malaga, that is a long drive for 14 days. 

We are going to spain again this winter but not before 06/01/07 and depending on the route and the weather conditions we will take around 10/14 days just getting to the costa's. We use mainly "Aires" and municipal sites throughout france and use the good weather days to explore places that are hard to get around during the summer months. 

We have twice done the route Brian is doing "God Willing" and it is a great trip at the time he is contemplating but not so good around january.

If you want any help just ask.


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Being a frequent visitor to southern spain & portugal for the last 10yrs. in the m/h i would think anything from 7/14 day's would not be a comfortable trip as it takes 3 to 4 day's each way depending how far south you go. I would have to travel 1650 miles from home to malaga, that is a long drive for 14 days.
> 
> We are going to spain again this winter but not before 06/01/07 and depending on the route and the weather conditions we will take around 10/14 days just getting to the costa's. We use mainly "Aires" and municipal sites throughout france and use the good weather days to explore places that are hard to get around during the summer months.
> 
> ...


Hi

I would think if you could suggest some sites that may be suitable it would help, also i think it would be worth meantioning the avaibliity of sites during the winter, as i would suspect that some of the better ones may need booking early ? how did you find booking sites ?how far ahead did you have to book ?

Brain


----------



## didi (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Rapide,
We will be in Spain already, in January, but would love to meet up at some stage of the rally. 
Didi.


----------



## davidmahar (May 26, 2005)

Whoever is in charge (assuming somebody is)

Yes we are interested

Looking for a 3/4 day trip down and a 3/4 day trip back and a 14 day stay in the middle

Give us a ring or e-mail

Regards (we think)

Dave (& Ellen)


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Russell..

what's the latest .. is the rally still on?


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

I picked up the other thread rather late in the day (this week) and hadn't realised Brian was already on the move. We are leaving Dortmund on the 15th November and will be in Spain and Portugal until late Jan/early Feb. If "someone" (anyone?) can give us an itinerary or meeting point/camp site in December or January we'll do our best to make it.


----------



## 96629 (Nov 3, 2005)

We have seen on forum regarding spanish rally in January. We have emailed Rapide561 and wondered if anyone has any further information as we would be interested in the trip.

:?:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Strickers

Not sure if this got off the ground

stew


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Strickers, take a look at spanish rally routes


----------

